# when?



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

does anyone know when the first amatuer tourney is?:B


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry make that northeast Ohio tourneys ,sorry


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Check out www.dobass.com. Spring open on Ladue is pretty freaking early. Don't know exactly when, but it will be early April i believe.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Also check out the NEOCATS trail.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

quit your whining Eddy and get your long johns on!!!  

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

nip


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just put chains on your trailer tires, like I plan to....LOL


----------

